# Ghost Shrimp that Glow?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you have a moonlight over your tank? Or are you watching them in absolute darkness?


----------



## cyscorp (May 20, 2007)

I was watching it in absolute darkness.


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

cyscorp said:


> I was watching it in absolute darkness.


LOL that sounds wierd but anyway, can you get some pics?


----------



## cyscorp (May 20, 2007)

rodney said:


> LOL that sounds wierd but anyway, can you get some pics?



I tried getting some last night but they didn't turn out. I should have put my camera on a tripod and tried a longer exposer time. And like I said unfortunetly I found it dead this morning. 

Makes me wonder if it needed more brackish water. I've also considered the idea of going and buying more to see if I can get another one.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I think it was exposed to something radioactive.

I wouldn't worry too much unless your plants start glowing, then I want some!

-Andrew


----------



## cyscorp (May 20, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> I think it was exposed to something radioactive.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much unless your plants start glowing, then I want some!
> 
> -Andrew


LOL If my plants start glowing then I'll definately have to sell them. Along with my fish. 

Yeah if anyone has ever heard of this or seen it before please reply, its got me curious. Only 2 possibilities I see are its of a different species and got mixed up or it was like those fish you can buy where they inject them with a dye.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It might not be radioactivity.

There is something called bioluminescence, for example Krill (shrimp-like organisms) are known for their ability to emit light. Last time I went night-diving I was endlessly fascinated about the Krill fireworks caused by my movements.

Never heard of Ghost shrimp doing that, but just maybe you got one of the saltwater/brackish/closer to krill-related species which happen to be able to. :fish1:


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Wasserpest said:


> It might not be radioactivity.
> 
> There is something called bioluminescence, for example Krill (shrimp-like organisms) are known for their ability to emit light. Last time I went night-diving I was endlessly fascinated about the Krill fireworks caused by my movements.


That's what I thought. If it was radioactive enough to glow...well...I doubt it would be living.


----------



## cyscorp (May 20, 2007)

I Googled Krill and you know what, I think it was a Krill. Its a shame cause it looked nice with its gentle green glow.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Never heard of Ghost shrimp doing that, but just maybe you got one of the saltwater/brackish/closer to krill-related species which happen to be able to. :fish1:


Krill (order Euphausiacea) are not even Decapods; saltwater ghost shrimp are really no closer to them than freshwater species. Besides, despite a vague overall similarity in looks, krill are distinct from true shrimp in their physical features and movements, and no species of krill could survive freshwater long enough to fight upstream to a freshwater aquaculture facility or feeder collection grounds.

There are exceedingly few bioluminescent freshwater organisms, but some freshwater bacteria are capable of glowing as you described.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> It might not be radioactivity.
> 
> There is something called bioluminescence, for example Krill (shrimp-like organisms) are known for their ability to emit light. Last time I went night-diving I was endlessly fascinated about the Krill fireworks caused by my movements.
> 
> Never heard of Ghost shrimp doing that, but just maybe you got one of the saltwater/brackish/closer to krill-related species which happen to be able to. :fish1:


Just a joke :hihi: I knew people would take me seriously so I figured Why not?!

Krill are cool though, I wonder if they could be kept in a tank and glow every night:help: .....

WOW that would be amazing~!!!

-Andrew


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Burks said:


> That's what I thought. If it was radioactive enough to glow...well...I doubt it would be living.



Either that or it could grow and attack Tokyo :flick: 


Tina


----------



## cyscorp (May 20, 2007)

Veneer said:


> Krill (order Euphausiacea) are not even Decapods; saltwater ghost shrimp are really no closer to them than freshwater species. Besides, despite a vague overall similarity in looks, krill are distinct from true shrimp in their physical features and movements, and no species of krill could survive freshwater long enough to fight upstream to a freshwater aquaculture facility or feeder collection grounds.
> 
> There are exceedingly few bioluminescent freshwater organisms, but some freshwater bacteria are capable of glowing as you described.


Well I hope my other one doesn't come down with it then. :icon_conf 


Thanks everyone for the input! :thumbsup:


----------



## son2fu (Mar 16, 2007)

i dont kno about a living ghost shrimp, but when I bought my first batch, 6 of them died off, and they all glowed at night
and in the morning, they were pink and ready to eat...
jk bout the eating, butt hey were pink


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

This happened to me too along time ago! I never asked because I thought I was just imagining it. It died the very next day too and never ever happened again even though I've been through dozens of ghost shrimp from the same shop. It was really interesting while it lasted though.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I didn't think it was bacteria that glowed, but saltwater diatoms. There is even a store on the internet selling these glowing diatoms for experiments in schools, and for your tanks. The diatoms glow when disturbed by waves in the ocean.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

bulrush said:


> I didn't think it was bacteria that glowed, but saltwater diatoms. There is even a store on the internet selling these glowing diatoms for experiments in schools, and for your tanks. The diatoms glow when disturbed by waves in the ocean.


Link?

And yeah, some bacterias glow...

-Andrew


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Glowing diatoms article
Glowing dinoflagellates article and link for sales
Buy them here - $20 for 50ml vial shipped 3 day USPS. 

You could also do a Google search for +diatom +glow.

It seems that one of the articles above says that Caroline Biological sells the luminous bacteria.


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

On a slightly side note, there have been times at work when a glofish (usually green danio) will expire and the ghost shrimp in residence will feed off of them and they look odd cause their digestive system has a noticeable neon green color too it for awhile. I should try to get a pic of that sometime. Generally however danio being danio they rarely die.

I never checked my ghosts for odd night time colors but then again their tank was given over to my three crays and now they have to hide or be a light snack.

jason


----------

